# Oxygenics On Sale



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

If you haven't done this mod in your shower yet, it's never guna get cheaper than this. Only $27 for the white. ----Mike

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/oxygenics-body-spa-rv-showerheads/5006


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Do you need to purchase the holder with the new head, or will the holder that came with the factory head work ?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

joeymac said:


> Do you need to purchase the holder with the new head, or will the holder that came with the factory head work ?


Ours worked fine with the factory holder. I do highly reccomend this mod!!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

My factory holder was stationary and the oxygenics pivots so I went with it. It mounted over the same spot with no exposed holes from the old one. ---Mike


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Ordered mine today!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are on our second one, 1st one was left in trailer in winter and split


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Note to self water freezes at 32*F. Got it!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PA Outbackers said:


> Note to self water freezes at 32*F. Got it!!












Or maybe a word of warning to make sure the head is completely drained or very full of pink....


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> If you haven't done this mod in your shower yet, it's never guna get cheaper than this.----Mike
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/oxygenics-body-spa-rv-showerheads/5006


What do you do to turn the water off and on for military showers? Our shower head has a on and off knob to help conserver the minimal hot water. Been looking at replacing ours, but think we'll run out of hot water if left on. We do dry camping and want to conserve as much as possible. Any posts or ideas?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Just picked one up on Amazon for $23 which is $17 cheaper than the Camping World Sale Price. http://www.amazon.com/Oxygenics-15123-BodySpa-SkinCare-Handheld/dp/B003A03RJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1302589477&sr=8-1

Also grabbed some Bal Locking Chocks to see if that will take the rocking out of my camper.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Ordered mine from Amazon. Thanks for the tip Dub


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem, I figure with all I've heard about this showerhead over the past few years it was time to pick one up. After seeing the price on Camping world I got the model number off of their specs section, did a quick Google, and found it cheaper. Jackpot!


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, I got my hubby's parents to pick us up this shower head contraption in Vegas at Camping World - YAY! Now I can't figure out how to install it?? I try and twist off the old one under the tap where it's connected in the bath/shower and it won't turn? I want to surprise my hubby and have a few mods done before the May 24th first campout with our friends (don't say oh-oh, cuz I'm fairly handy with most things) I've searched online how to do this but have come up empty. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks

Maureen


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

It should be able to unscrew the hose with a firm hand or pliers (counter-clockwise).


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

I got it off the showerhead, but not the tap. I will try counter clockwise see if that works.

For those of you that have this Oxygenics showerhead, does your have a shut off? Or does it just control the amount of water that comes out so you don't have to keep shutting it off? Just wondering!

Thank you!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

David Moen said:


> I got it off the showerhead, but not the tap. I will try counter clockwise see if that works.
> 
> For those of you that have this Oxygenics showerhead, does your have a shut off? Or does it just control the amount of water that comes out so you don't have to keep shutting it off? Just wondering!
> 
> Thank you!


It has an inline flow control that slows it down to a trickle. ---Mike


----------

